

All the snobbish reasons I won't go Android - libovness
http://whoo.ps/2013/09/12/all-the-snobbish-reasons-i-love-my-iphone-and-wont-go-android

======
olgeni
Stopped reading at the usual "white men" \- too bad it was at the end.

